# Best racing games



## Dsrtne1 (Mar 10, 2007)

What are they? =]

Any kind of racing. I love all of it.


----------



## supanatral (Mar 12, 2007)

I havn't tried it out too much but Nascar 2003 is pretty fun!


----------



## Dsrtne1 (Mar 19, 2007)

Okay. thanks for the suggestion but let me revise that. Pretty much any racing except Nascar. Driving in circles isn't exactly my thing. Thanks though


----------



## Timotheos (Mar 19, 2007)

Theres a free open source (I think) one. Its called racer. You can download heaps of user made tracks and cars...  http://www.racer.nl/

Heres also a good forum with heaps of games, most for windows but you can pick through them and find some mac games. You should try Generally. Its an arcade game but its really good and worth trying.... http://forum.rscnet.org


----------



## ora (Mar 19, 2007)

Redline by the awesome Ambrosia software.


----------



## ApolloK (Mar 19, 2007)

My favorite racing game is NeedForSpeed hot pursuit. High speed, cops, and 2 players on a single computer. This is the best EA's game.


----------



## Dsrtne1 (Mar 26, 2007)

thanks everyone


----------



## Johnny84692 (Feb 8, 2009)

Carmageddon series.... Maybe old skul, but You cant go wrong there! Although they're hard to find for the mac.. : /

cheersssss


----------



## fryke (Feb 8, 2009)

Flatout 2 is great fun on my Logitech Momo wheel.


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 8, 2009)

I've played TORCS (The Open Racing Car Simulator) on my computers and it's been fun for me.


----------



## worrow (Apr 1, 2009)

There are only 4 racing games Mac currently has going that I personally have on my favs list. 

1. Flatout 2 (Best graphics for destruction racing. You can fully lose a wheel, makes things difficult.)

2. Outrun Coast 2 Coast (Just has a classic feel. Race the clock)

3. Colin MaRae Rally (The physics are so real in this one. A step up from Flatout2. But Flatout 2 has better overall visual damage.)

4. The newer Need For Speeds. Anything from NFS Underground 1 or newer.

This is again my personal list. I have played many racing games on mac. These I think are the best. Each has its own unique characteristics.


----------

